# Gestalt generator



## kingpaul (Aug 25, 2005)

Does anyone know of a gestalt character generator? I know its something that PCGen doesn't have, and the Code Silverback said it'd be dificult to implement. Wondering if anyone's managed to get one to work or not...especially considering the nearly infinite combinations you can have.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2005)

The only thing that is somewhat difficult is multiclassing (and special abilities) under Gestalt rules, but even that can't be _that_ difficult to do.

However, the audience is probably pretty small for such a generator, so I can see how it's not really worth the time to write one.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## derbacher (Aug 27, 2005)

I found a simple gestalt generator, but I can't remember where I got it from. The email address is psychomoleman@hotmail.com. It's called Gestalt Progression Calculator, and it has all the main classes from the core books included. That's the best I can do. Good luck.


----------



## SubMensa (Aug 29, 2005)

derbacher said:
			
		

> I can't remember where I got it from.




I was able to locate the download here. Can't tell you who the program writer was though...

http://www.dndadventure.com/ftp/toolsdl_cl_prog.zip


----------



## TwistedFaith (Nov 8, 2015)

I know this post is 10y old but have you heard of HeroForge its been out for a while and is still currently be updated. It's an excel based spreadsheet that works Great.
the link to it is https://github.com/Heliomance/HeroForge-Anew. The person currently working on it is trying to do a major overhaul (which will take some time) to try and make it run smother (although it runs pretty smooth if you run it through Excel 2010) and fix some issues. Please go give it a try It's the BEST 3.5 Character Gen out there.


----------

